# shifter 2810



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

The shifter broke in half after less than 60 hrs. , it was impossible to get a good weld on it it was POT METAL......... now the Owner is Mad enough to Stomp Bunnies.. 

has anyone else had this problem.....???? 


and he's easy on it.. not a reckless bull.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Is this a new machine still under warranty?


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I wonder if JB Weld would work on it? Probably wouldn't hold up at he stress point though unless you fab'd some kind of unsightly splint or something.

I know someone who busted off a corner of a transmission housing on a Jeep Wagoneer, to where the tranny fluid would pour out. He made mold out of tinfoil and put it on the missing corner. Every night he would put a layer of JB weld over the mold. I think he did it for a week or two. It worked. 

Sorry to get off the subject here. You'll probably have to replace it. Is it under warranty?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is really half ass but if you are lucky, you may be able to thread both broken ends of the shifter stick and thread them together via a threaded coupler. The best way to fix it would be to replace it which will probably mean removing the trans. shifter cover.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*It is a new machine and still under warranty!*

Have him contact his dealer. Save the bunnies stomp on the dealer till its fixed


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

thanx for all the replies, yes, it is still under warranty, and they are sending him a new shifter, 
But the guy at the boatyard made him a "Temporary" one out of stainless steel rod,.... Probably better than the Replacement:captain:


----------

